# My new Hobbs H2 lowering device



## Reg (Apr 9, 2008)

I can’t say enough about this device since finally making the purchase a few weeks ago…..nor do I have time to at the moment
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tq1p4xc1GtM#GU5U2spHI_4

Not really looking to start yet another Hobbs v the equally superb GRCS debate…..

For the record, I’m satisfied I made the right decision in choosing the Hobbs to suit my personal circumstances and preferences……and despite my initial reservations, cost didn’t influence the decision at all. However, that is all they are, MY circumstances and preferences.

While I realise, this being a US product and all, I'm hardly showing you something you haven't already, but I still feel its important to give due credit to a manufacturer where appropriate. So from England, well done Hobbs 

Some nice rigging shots in the video also, although the youtube quality still ruins it somewhat. It might even be an idea to turn up your speaker volume so you can hear the device working for those clips where it’s difficult to see what’s happening. thanks


----------



## custom8726 (Apr 9, 2008)

Interesting video. Looks like you guys have a good crew!!


----------



## AxeKnot (Apr 9, 2008)

Ha! that is one cool tree vid! helmet cam and and great drop shots, best treevid I've seen in ages. Its so good to see a new professional treevid after all the junk thats posted on youtube.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## lxt (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice work!!, I just wish I had that much room at most of my jobs, looked kinda like you could of just let a good portion fly. Although I imagine the control issue & the new toy make it a lot more fun!

Good Job  

LXT............


----------



## Dadatwins (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice work, that last shot over the small shed looked very close 
What is that small jack that you used near the end of the video? Looks like a cool little gadget. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Magnum783 (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice work!!! Looked like you were on some really little wood. I am a big dude we don't go up that high on that little of wood. Call me chicken call me skerd I don't care just a my line of caution. I am a 240lb man. Again nice work.
Jared


----------



## 046 (Apr 9, 2008)

nice job on the video!


----------



## Reg (Apr 10, 2008)

Dadatwins said:


> Nice work, that last shot over the small shed looked very close
> What is that small jack that you used near the end of the video? Looks like a cool little gadget. Thanks for posting.



Dadatwins

The one near the shed was close but the guy assured me it was never in doubt. About 4 different hobbs operaters on the video from different crews....all first time users which I think is a great testiment to just how much control and confidence the hobbs inspires. Absolutely delighted with it! 

The gadget you refer to is designed for pushing wide blocks when you're having to work a spar in such a way. The rule of thumbs is to cut about 3-4 times what you'd normally attempt to push (with or without wedges etc)

(find attachments)

Thanks


----------



## son of a beech (Apr 10, 2008)

i liked the shot of the big wood coming strait down above the camara, nice work, and i agree nice little pushin gizmo ya got there.


----------



## corndogg (Apr 10, 2008)

Great video. Was that a lombardy poplar or something like it. Suckers get big over there. Where do you find that block driver tool. Neat gadget!


----------



## nicholasthorn (Apr 10, 2008)

corndogg said:


> Great video. Was that a lombardy poplar or something like it. Suckers get big over there. Where do you find that block driver tool. Neat gadget!



look like lombardy to me a tricky tree to do i did three of my own that stood at 86 feet last year your head is in mountains when up that high a good aderenlin rush to alll in a days work for me


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 7, 2008)

Thats gotta be some of the best treework I've seen on this site-no dout about it. Some of those shots made me a little scared to be honest-not that I wouldnt do it, its just to see it like that makes me think about what a phycho job we've got. Awesome work.


----------



## simon_basson (Sep 22, 2008)

Been a long while since i've been on this site, great to see an excellent vid on just my third click!

...That 'block driver'..... am I right in saying you are the inventor Reg? Clever idea indeed! I don't do too many big fells if I can help it, but I can think of many a time I could have used one of those instead of cutting 'manageable' sized rings, grunting and groaning as I try to heave them off.

As for Lombardy's, probably my least favorite tree to climb, done lots, will always have to do them, but given the choice of a nice broad Oak, or a 90ft leggy, brittle ol' Lombardy, um.......????


----------



## 046 (Sep 22, 2008)

that's some large wood....


----------



## simon_basson (Sep 22, 2008)

That's not any old bit of wood, thats 'Reg wood'!!!!


----------

